
Letter from NY Governor: about Amazon tax breaks - samspenc
https://www.governor.ny.gov/news/op-ed-governor-andrew-m-cuomo
======
greenyoda
It's interesting that a lot of the media companies who criticized the tax
incentives given to Amazon - The NY Times, the NY Post, Warner Media (CNN) -
are themselves recipients of significant tax incentives from NY.

~~~
eesmith
Why is it interesting?

I mean, I understand that Cuomo used it as an attack-the-messenger sort of
thing.

But just because the corporate owners do the same thing doesn't mean it's not
a valid criticism.

------
jtlienwis
Wow. This fool thinks that Amazon employees earn $75/hr. He could generate
25,000 jobs with a stroke of pen by approving fracking in his state. But it
would violate his religious beliefs.

